# Regular kernel panics [solved]

## brenden

I've been suffering from a severe case of random kernel panics.  Sometimes (often) it happens right after I boot up, and after restarting its fine.  I can't maintain an uptime much longer then a day, because it will eventually hard lock.  On a similar note, anytime I try performing updatedb I get flooded with kernel panic messages until the cpu overheats and the mobo resets.  ACPI is not in the kernel, although I do get these lines when booting:

```

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                    ) @ 0x000f75e0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff74c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000
```

Help would be cool.  Hardware is ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe using Si3112 sata, athlon 2600+.Last edited by brenden on Sat May 01, 2004 10:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _Nomad_

sounds to me like you have an issue with apic. Try disabling it either in the kernel or bios.

----------

## u2mike

Thats a good guess. Another possibility is your cpu is doing something wierd. For one, if your overclocking it you shouldn't be, an unstable overclock could cause all of these problems. And whats this about it overheating? If your cpu is overheating to the point your motherboards failsafe reboots it you have serios issues that should be fixed immediately. Get some new case fans and cpu heatsink/fan. Post what temps your cpu runs at normally.

Also, as mentioned, disable acpi in the bios, that might do something.

----------

## brenden

Hmm okay I'll try disabling ACPI in the bios.  As for the overheating, it only happens when the kernel goes insane.  The kernel shouldn't panic in the first place.  I'll also try underclocking and then running updatedb.  As for normal temp, I don't know.  When I'm in the bios, the temp reads ~35 degrees.

----------

## brenden

Underclocking did nothing, nor did disabling ACPI in the bios.  Any other ideas?

----------

## Nutterpc

This is odd........

I'm overclocking on mine as well........my XP2500 is @ 2.027 Ghz and solid as a rock.....have not had one kernel panic..

What u could try is showing us a dmesg of ur boot process, that might help find out what *could* be causing it

Nutterpc

----------

## brenden

```
Linux version 2.6.5-Redeiser4 (root@god) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #5 Sun Apr 18 22:27:46 MDT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                    ) @ 0x000f75e0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hde4 hdg=noprobe 

ide_setup: hdg=noprobe

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 2017.088 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 1032168k/1048512k available (3407k kernel code, 15436k reserved, 1228k data, 168k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3981.31 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb490, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10de/01e0] at 0000:00:00.0

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=325.00 Mhz, System=310.00 MHz

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

EDID header doesn't match EDID v1 header, aborting

EDID header doesn't match EDID v1 header, aborting

radeonfb: ATI Radeon ND  SDR SGRAM 128 MB

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/W].

udf: registering filesystem

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipsetagpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:01.0: 3Com PCI 3c920 Tornado at 0xb000. Vers LK1.1.19

Universal TUN/TAP device driver 1.5 (C)1999-2002 Maxim Krasnyansky

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 82560D3, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-103, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: LITE-ON LTR-52246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

SiI3112 Serial ATA: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:01:0b.0

SiI3112 Serial ATA: chipset revision 2

SiI3112 Serial ATA: 100% native mode on irq 11

    ide2: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hde: ST3160023AS, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xf983e080-0xf983e087,0xf983e08a on irq 11

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1820KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 4999680 sectors (2559 MB) w/256KiB Cache, CHS=4960/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hde: max request size: 64KiB

hde: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW CD-MRW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 11, pci mem f9844000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 5, pci mem f9846000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 5, pci mem f9848000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver visor

drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver v2.1

gs_module_init: cannot register gadget driver, ret=-19

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-4: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-5: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5500

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.5) at 0x9400, irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hde4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hde4) for (hde4)

reiserfs: replayed 21 transactions in 0 seconds

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hde3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Removing [1144800 2820613 0x0 SD]..done

There were 1 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

svgalib_helper: no version magic, tainting kernel.

svgalib_helper: Initializing, version 1.9.17

svgalib_helper: device1: vendor:1002 id:4e44

device1: region0, base=d0000000 len=134217728 type=8

device1: region1, base=0000c000 len=256 type=1

device1: region2, base=e7000000 len=65536 type=0

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 926 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hde1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hde1) for (hde1)

reiserfs: replayed 8 transactions in 0 seconds

Using r5 hash to sort names

reiser4[mount(4640)]: parse_options (fs/reiser4/vfs_ops.c:865)[nikita-2307]:

WARNING: Unrecognized option: "notail"

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1931

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0119a3b>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c013bf2c>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x6c/0x70

 [<f9a4b8d8>] __ke_alloc_wait_queue_head_struct+0x18/0x30 [fglrx]

 [<f9a4e701>] firegl_setup_dev+0x91/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<f9a4e77c>] firegl_setup_dev+0x10c/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<f9a4dc94>] firegl_open+0x174/0x230 [fglrx]

 [<f9a4dbd2>] firegl_open+0xb2/0x230 [fglrx]

 [<f9a4b6d3>] firegl_stub_open+0x93/0xc0 [fglrx]

 [<f9a4b640>] firegl_stub_open+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

 [<c015a4e0>] chrdev_open+0xb0/0x1c0

 [<c01502e6>] dentry_open+0x106/0x160

 [<c01501d8>] filp_open+0x68/0x70

 [<c01505bb>] sys_open+0x5b/0x90

 [<c0108adb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f00421b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] max   AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] free  LFB = 100663296

[fglrx] max   LFB = 100663296

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 16384

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.
```

----------

## brenden

Bump

----------

## Jeld

Hi, I am also having trouble with my new nforce2 system, although, mine is probably related to bad RAM. 

It would help if you posted your kernel config

----------

## brenden

Here is my /usr/src/linux/.config for 2.6.5

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

CONFIG_TYPHOON=y

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_8139_RXBUF_IDX=2

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_FS_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_REISER4_LARGE_KEY=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISER4_USE_EFLUSH=y

CONFIG_REISER4_COPY_ON_CAPTURE=y

CONFIG_REISER4_BADBLOCKS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## Jeld

A few notes:

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

Do you really have that much RAM? Seems like you only have a 1G.

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y 

Try to turn this off, ACPI seems to be a source of endless entertainment.

CONFIG_APM=y 

Just say no.

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

Are you on a laptop? Why would you want this otherwise?

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

Ooooohh... why?

CONFIG_PROFILING=y 

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y 

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y 

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y 

Are you doing kernel development?

Otherwise, reiserfs4 seems to not like something about your kernel as seen in dmesg. Do you have same panics without reiserfs4 patch?

----------

## brenden

 *Jeld wrote:*   

> A few notes:
> 
> CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y
> 
> Do you really have that much RAM? Seems like you only have a 1G.
> ...

 

I only have 1GB ram, but when I booted without highmem support i got a message saying that i should enable it.  I was under the impression I had already removed ACPI.  As for apm, I didn't think it would cause problems.  ..and the rest, now idea.  Yes, I was getting similar panics before trying Reiser4, but i'm going to download a fresh source just to be sure.  I'll make the changes and try it out, thanks.

----------

## brenden

I think I have solved the problem.  It appears the issue was with ReiserFS 3.6 crapping out under heavy loads.  I've switched to ext3 now, and I've yet to have problems.

EDIT:

Apparently, this was also a problem with the NForce2 chipset.  Adding nolapic (yes, apic not acpi, acpi is fine) solved the lockups.

----------

